# Audyssey DSX vs THX 7ch set up?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Currently I am running a THX cinema set up.http://www.thx.com/consumer/thx-technology/thx-surround-sound-modes/this EXact set up.
Does 7ch DSX have any improvement vs THX 7ch?

Any thoughts ??Ideas??
Onkyo 818 says it does Audyssey DSX but I cannot figure out how to use it.

I might just stick to my THX set up until I get a pre amplifier then add 1 pair of DSX speakers.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I did not have THX setup but I did have 7.2 setup including 2 rear channels. My problem was I did not get any audible benefit from rear speakers. Problem could have been high back seats not sure. Solution was to move rear channels to DSX wide channel positions and now I have a much wider sound stage and it sounds great. For me this setup far exceeds traditional 7.2 setup.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Keep in mind that DSX processing _generates_ early reflections that weren't in the original soundtrack. By comparison, THX post-processing _extracts_ rear information from the surround channels of the soundtrack.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Dwight Angus said:


> I did not have THX setup but I did have 7.2 setup including 2 rear channels. My problem was I did not get any audible benefit from rear speakers. Problem could have been high back seats not sure. Solution was to move rear channels to DSX wide channel positions and now I have a much wider sound stage and it sounds great. For me this setup far exceeds traditional 7.2 setup.


Yeah I did try DSX wides they sound very good actually. 

Still does THX Cinema modes even with 2 surrounds.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

sdurani said:


> Keep in mind that DSX processing _generates_ early reflections that weren't in the original soundtrack. By comparison, THX post-processing _extracts_ rear information from the surround channels of the soundtrack.


Adding to what Sanjay has said, be aware that in some cases the added early reflections may give you a more spacious sound that on the surface seems better, but may actually be disrupting the detail of certain sounds. You my only notice this if you listen closely details that have very little ambiance. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Doesn't the 818 have DTS Neo:X processing? If so, then you can feed the wide speakers with an extracted signal (Neo will extract a centre output between each front and surround channel, to help bridge the gap between those speakers). If you do set up wide speakers, you can switch between Neo:X and DSX to see which you prefer.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I am trying front heights instead of rears and so far they sound very good although are wider out than my front speakers. And A little higher:T

I need a pre-amp for 9 channels though, which id really like to hear someday.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Dwight Angus said:


> I did not have THX setup but I did have 7.2 setup including 2 rear channels. My problem was I did not get any audible benefit from rear speakers. Problem could have been high back seats not sure.


Dwight, I had the same issue with a high backed couch, and I raised my rear surround (only 6.1 system) up above the headrest height and had much better results. I also increased that channel volume using the receiver's level settings.



kingnoob said:


> I am trying front heights instead of rears and so far they sound very good although are wider out than my front speakers. And A little higher:T
> 
> I need a pre-amp for 9 channels though, which id really like to hear someday.


kingnoob, is this the same Onkyo 818 from your other thread? If so, you DO have 9.2 pre-outs, and what you need is an extra 2 channels of AMPLIFICATION. Go back and check that thread, we'll try to get it working.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes the same exact onkyo 818:help:


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> Dwight, I had the same issue with a high backed couch, and I raised my rear surround (only 6.1 system) up above the headrest height and had much better results. I also increased that channel volume using the receiver's level settings.
> 
> 
> 
> kingnoob, is this the same Onkyo 818 from your other thread? If so, you DO have 9.2 pre-outs, and what you need is an extra 2 channels of AMPLIFICATION. Go back and check that thread, we'll try to get it working.


I need a better second receiver/pre-amp to run front heights, my sony one has to much static and is a disappointment.:scratchhead: I quit using sony due to static humm it must be broken.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Just to be clear, you don't need a preamp, you need an amplifier for those 2 channels. A receiver will work, but is not the right tool. Check eBay or your local Craigslist for used 2 channel amps.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I run DSX on my 11.2 setup. I really like it. I have a Denon Receiver and Emotiva Amp. Equipment details below signature line. I had a 7.1 setup and had debated adding front heights or front wides. I found the front wides increased the soundstage the most and that the front heights were more like a bonus. As I said I currently run a 11.2 setup. The front heights do have some pretty cool effects on some AV material. I usually notice it the most when there are helicopter scenes in movies.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> Just to be clear, you don't need a preamp, you need an amplifier for those 2 channels. A receiver will work, but is not the right tool. Check eBay or your local Craigslist for used 2 channel amps.


Right now by budget is like maxed out any amplifiers I can even afford :help:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That's OK, just wait till you do have some extra cash, no rush since you have a great setup even without the extra. But I wanted to make sure that you know to look for the right thing.

Keep an eye on Craigslist and eBay for a 2 channel (or "stereo") amplifier. One is bound to come up cheap eventually.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> That's OK, just wait till y
> ou do have some extra cash, no rush since you have a great setup even without the extra. But I wanted to make sure that you know to look for the right thing.
> 
> Keep an eye on Craigslist and eBay for a 2 channel (or "stereo") amplifier. One is bound to come up cheap eventually.


Do u think Icon Kf 26 floorstanders are much lesser than KF 28s?? I am wondering If I made the right choice smaller floor-standers for a bedroom Larger ones probably wouldn't had fit.:huh: Either way its too late for switching im stuck with em

I wish I could a returned for larger floor-standers, but its too late. KF 26 will have to work .
I like there sound but wish I had larger ones.


----------

